# how to bumper single pump



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

anyone got a list off stuff they would use from cylinders to hoses, batts,pumps and plumbing for a g-body


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

this has been posted before... do a search....... or U could try LEAD...
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

the search is gone


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Oct 3 2003, 03:47 PM
> *the search is gone*


 no one is gonna really tell you this. If you want to single at about 40" or so, that is not too hard, but doing it higher than that, you are gonna have to experiment.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

around 40 would be okay


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

good pumps , alot of batteries, good dump , big springs.... and one good switch hitter .... about 10 batteries to the front pump , 4-5 ton springs just to be safe , & any pump that you see in the magazines & videos that are up in tha sky.....adex dump would be a good choice now that I just got me a new one.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

a street grade pump w/street gear skinny cylinders a 24v delta,and 1 ton coil and 2 batts. this setup has my single pump regal hit bumper all day!!

















 :biggrin: j/k


you'll have to experiment! a good switch man is a key part


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

man ole man... c'mon people its no secret... use a piston pump or the accumulator pump... j.k.


Just get a competition block from One Stop Customs in january, put a One Stop Customs Hopper gear, and an Adex... that should work for you...

Well, that's till january, if you want now...


Get a competition block, #10 gear, (screw the 13), regular ole china motor or prestolite, an adex, 8 inch cylinders up front, 3 1/2 ton coils, depending on the car you have, 12 or 14 inch rear. Run all batteries to the front pump... CHARGE THEM UP!!! so that they can be HOT! and learn how to hit the switch... p.s. wrap the front, extend the A-Arms three inches (i'm not playing either).

Nacho
One Stop Customs
Individuals Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 3 2003, 12:42 PM
> *man ole man... c'mon people its no secret... use a piston pump or the accumulator pump... j.k.
> 
> 
> ...


 when you get your pumps out on the market then maybe all buy them if i hit bumper :biggrin: as long as you give me a sweet deal


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Once again OSC, show & prove. Break some records and stay in business awhile....we'll see.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

i no og caddy knows how he typed down a list before under a single pump topic but its gone now


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

yeah no ones ever gonna tell you exactly what to do. its mostly on how the setup is built and the switchman. most decent pumps will work, an adex helps but i see guys doing it on deltas and itialians too. just experiment


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

put 6" cylinders in the back and you should easily hit the bumper on whatever pump,dump, voltage combination you use :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 3 2003, 11:34 PM
> *yeah no ones ever gonna tell you exactly what to do. its mostly on how the setup is built and the switchman. most decent pumps will work, an adex helps but i see guys doing it on deltas and itialians too. just experiment*


 read the list above, i just told him how to back bumper...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:02 PM
> *Once again OSC, show & prove. Break some records and stay in business awhile....we'll see.*


here stop following me around, damn, you like me or something?


OSC 3 1/2 ton coils on this one. 73 inches first time out...








oh and OSC 3 1/2 ton coils on this one also... 85 inches...











Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Oct 4 2003, 07:46 AM


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 08:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 09:02 PM
> *Once again OSC, show & prove. Break some records and stay in business awhile....we'll see.*


here stop following me around, damn, you like me or something?


OSC 3 1/2 ton coils on this one. 73 inches first time out...








oh and OSC 3 1/2 ton coils on this one also... 85 inches...







[/b][/quote]
I'm not following you. You just use about every topic as a advertising opportunity. Which I can't blame you, I'd do the same...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

and so what if I am using it as advertising? I am bringing out my pumps, I am redesigning shit, I have my own coils... I have better prices out there for the public. So what if I want to advertise? get off of my ass and stop hating. You'll get some free coils some day


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

I want FREE COILS.... :biggrin: and I want my cutlass hittin like the one in the pic above... 



Last edited by Wanna Hop 83 at Oct 4 2003, 09:55 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Oct 4 2003, 07:54 AM
> *I want FREE COILS.... :biggrin: and I want my cutlass hittin like the one in the pic above...*


 hahaa bring your car to L.A. lol


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

No thanks on the free coils, I'm happy w/ my Jammers which have records under their belt.
Like I said, I wouldn't blame you, I'd do the same. So, how am I hating???
What I believe you need to do to truly promote your products is, get a couple vehicles....maybe a dancer & hopper or 2 hoppers. Juice the fuck out of them w/ your products. Get out there and kick some ass @ some competitions. Get your name out there....show & prove....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 4 2003, 07:52 AM
> *and so what if I am using it as advertising? I am bringing out my pumps, I am redesigning shit, I have my own coils... I have better prices out there for the public. So what if I want to advertise? get off of my ass and stop hating. You'll get some free coils some day *


 DUDE I REALLY NEED COILS HOOK ME UP FOR FREE :biggrin: 
IF I ASK YOU IN VEGAS CAN YOU GIVE ME SET???


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 08:59 AM
> *No thanks on the free coils, I'm happy w/ my Jammers which have records under their belt.
> Like I said, I wouldn't blame you, I'd do the same. So, how am I hating???
> What I believe you need to do to truly promote your products is, get a couple vehicles....maybe a dancer & hopper or 2 hoppers. Juice the fuck out of them w/ your products. Get out there and kick some ass @ some competitions. Get your name out there....show & prove....*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

I wished I lived in LA... :biggrin: FREE COILS,FREE COILS!!!!


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

If you want to hit high makesure you leave as much coil as possible and running 4-5 tons coils will definately get you higher but that also depends on the car the heavier the car the bigger the spring should be. I have a TC and its a big car and I wouldn't think about using anything less than a 4 ton coil. When you plumb the hoses that makes a big difference aswell makesure you bypass the dump coming out of your pressure port and also using an Adex will make a big difference to. Use comp cyclinders and marzochi pump heads #9 gear or higher remember the higher the gear the more batteries you will need. There are many other things you will need to do but you will learn them from trial and error and I am sure a local shop can help you to


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 07:59 AM
> *No thanks on the free coils, I'm happy w/ my Jammers which have records under their belt.
> Like I said, I wouldn't blame you, I'd do the same. So, how am I hating???
> What I believe you need to do to truly promote your products is, get a couple vehicles....maybe a dancer & hopper or 2 hoppers. Juice the fuck out of them w/ your products. Get out there and kick some ass @ some competitions. Get your name out there....show & prove....*


 the cutlass above proved and spanked everyone silly in Los Angeles, Ventura, Oxnard, Phoenix.
Pats car of My Way is whipping everyones as with my 4 1/2 ton coils... single gate doing high 40" inches... 

Why should I build a dancer? My shit is strictly hopping, I don't like dancers... If i dancer wants to buy my product, good, then so be it. If not, Oh well... 

Also, you said, your Jammers have records under their belt... But not yours :biggrin: 

So peace out, leave me alone, if you want to say hi say hi, other than that, don't post anything about me... I have better people to talk to on here than be arguing with some one like you.


Nacho
Individuals L.A.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkinnyPimpN_@Oct 4 2003, 08:03 AM
> *If you want to hit high makesure you leave as much coil as possible and running 4-5 tons coils will definately get you higher but that also depends on the car the heavier the car the bigger the spring should be. I have a TC and its a big car and I wouldn't think about using anything less than a 4 ton coil. When you plumb the hoses that makes a big difference aswell makesure you bypass the dump coming out of your pressure port and also using an Adex will make a big difference to. Use comp cyclinders and marzochi pump heads #9 gear or higher remember the higher the gear the more batteries you will need. There are many other things you will need to do but you will learn them from trial and error and I am sure a local shop can help you to *


 true to an extent... We have 3 1/2's on the cutlass and Big Ed's has 3 1/2 on his caddy... now those are heavy cars... especially the Caddy...

Both cars have full frame wraps... A lot of the radical hoppers use 3 1/2, you just have to learn how to use them so that they can push you up nicely...

Problem with 5 ton... they take a lot of pressure to compress, therefore if your car isn't getting up all that much, it won't get up as much as a 3 1/2...

get it?

:uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 09:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 09:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 07:59 AM
> *No thanks on the free coils, I'm happy w/ my Jammers which have records under their belt.
> Like I said, I wouldn't blame you, I'd do the same. So, how am I hating???
> What I believe you need to do to truly promote your products is, get a couple vehicles....maybe a dancer & hopper or 2 hoppers. Juice the fuck out of them w/ your products. Get out there and kick some ass @ some competitions. Get your name out there....show & prove....*


the cutlass above proved and spanked everyone silly in Los Angeles, Ventura, Oxnard, Phoenix.
Pats car of My Way is whipping everyones as with my 4 1/2 ton coils... single gate doing high 40" inches... 

Why should I build a dancer? My shit is strictly hopping, I don't like dancers... If i dancer wants to buy my product, good, then so be it. If not, Oh well... 

Also, you said, your Jammers have records under their belt... But not yours :biggrin: 

So peace out, leave me alone, if you want to say hi say hi, other than that, don't post anything about me... I have better people to talk to on here than be arguing with some one like you.


Nacho
Individuals L.A.[/b][/quote]
You said my Jammers don't have records under their belt...so your saying if I buy your off-brands then I'll get records???
I didn't say build a dancer, thats why I said maybe 2 hoppers...
These cars you saying whooped ass, were you the switchman?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

nope i'm not the switchman because they aren't my cars... so  I'm building my cars right now... so don't worry about what I have... worry about what you have...

And no, I am not saying buy some no name brand coils to get records, because for some reason my coils have a name brand which is trusted in L.A., so sorry to bust your bubble.

Nacho
<~~~~~END OF CONVERSATION~~~~~~>


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

That is true they take more to compress and the only thing is running a stiffer coil you should wrap the frame otherwise you will tweak the the stock rails pretty bad. The most popular coil that people go with is 3 1/2 tons depending on the manufacturer though I know some companies there 3 1/2 suck. CCE seems to have nice 3 1/2's


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Watch it Nacho this guy dreday just finished a impala (58-64) that didnt have a X FRAME!!!! Nacho this guy knows his shit!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 10:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


 Another Idiot!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 08:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


 look homie, the guy has never tried my stuff, therefore I won't take criticism... I would take criticism... from:

Trudawg and Big Ed on Layitlow because they have bought my coils. Other than that, my product is not shit... Its proven itself to be good, so don't come up to me talking shit and calling me a little bitch... As a person, I've never spoken to you and I don't wanna chat with you... So don't come up like a fucken savage cussing me out. I have more God damn respect for people than you have so...

<~~~~~~END OF CONVERSATION~~~~~~>


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Oct 4 2003, 08:13 AM
> *Watch it Nacho this guy dreday just finished a impala (58-64) that didnt have a X FRAME!!!! Nacho this guy knows his shit!!!lol :biggrin:*


 WHAT?!?!?! HAHAHAHA

So probably my Caprice Landau has an ex-frame? hahahahaha


Anyway like I said...

Single Pump... 40+ inches
10 batteries
one pump, any motor, #10 gear...
Adex
3 1/2's on front
2 1/2's on rear
8" cylinders up front
12-14" rear

Make sure you add a full stack up front...

Charge the hell out your batteries and you got yourself a good setup...

P.S. extend your a-arms about 2 inches... forget the 1" crap.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


 For real b/c this guy said his 1" Blocks won't be ready til January..... Now he's got a ride single gating 40".... Build them cars you say your building, plaster OSC all over that mutha fucker so we'll know whose ride is doing all the winning... or all the losing...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

yeah whatever asshole

and Wanna Hop 83 how many hoppers you built that hit bumper? im just saying this guy aint tellin you guys everything, hes just saying his magical pumps and coils are the whole reason a car will hit bumper. and im just givin my opinion on the whole thing. any ways i got a real hopper to go build so im goin out to the shop


END OF CONVERSATION


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 4 2003, 04:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 4 2003, 04:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


For real b/c this guy said his 1" Blocks won't be ready til January..... Now he's got a ride single gating 40".... Build them cars you say your building, plaster OSC all over that mutha fucker so we'll know whose ride is doing all the winning... or all the losing...[/b][/quote]
no doubt


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok, I won't post anymore... For the guy who asked how to bumper... I have typed it out for you. I don't see anyone else with a "shop" saying how to do it... 

P.S. my blocks are done for certain people to test them out... not for the public yet.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:23 AM
> *yeah whatever asshole
> 
> and Wanna Hop 83 how many hoppers you built that hit bumper? im just saying this guy aint tellin you guys everything, hes just saying his magical pumps and coils are the whole reason a car will hit bumper. and im just givin my opinion on the whole thing. any ways i got a real hopper to go build so im goin out to the shop
> ...


LOL... magical pumps & coils. Maybe if I knock 2 of those magical coils together and say, "There's no place like home, there's no place like home....", maybe they'll take me back to Miami....
:cheesy: 



Last edited by dreday at Oct 4 2003, 09:32 AM


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

I dont see why everyone should hating on this guy he is just trying to help. There are many factors on how to get your shit up and the main one are coils and pumps, sure there many other factors but those are the main ones. Stop hating on the guy


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkinnyPimpN_@Oct 4 2003, 08:34 AM
> *I dont see why everyone should hating on this guy he is just trying to help. There are many factors on how to get your shit up and the main one are coils and pumps, sure there many other factors but those are the main ones. Stop hating on the guy*


 thanks homie... usually the ass holes who talk are those who don't have lowriders or don't know shit about lowriders... or have cars which they call lowriders.... No name clubs, etc... hahaha... its cool if they want to be hating... but these are the ass holes who later on will p.m. me asking me on how to better build their cars...

Once again, thanks a lot....


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I wasn't hating..I even said I'd do the same thing trying to promote my products. THAT'S NOT FUCKING HATING!!!!!!!!
After he comes back like that toward me after I made a suggestion on what may help his off-brand shit get noticed, yeah, I'm gonna get on him.
Now, my best suggestion is, since Hi-Low isn't doing that well, see if your ass can kiss Armando's ass enough that maybe he'll be your switchman. 
At least he'll be able at least make that off brand shit look like it can do something...... don't forget to bring the fairy dust.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

yup your right i aint got no lowrider you got me  


and your fuccin blocks look like everyone elses, boy i wish i could try those out

but good luck with your stuff 


and i aint hatin on this guy, hes doin his thing, good for him, hes just acting like an arrogant prick so im givin him a hard time :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SkinnyPimpN_@Oct 4 2003, 08:34 AM
> *I dont see why everyone should hating on this guy he is just trying to help. There are many factors on how to get your shit up and the main one are coils and pumps, sure there many other factors but those are the main ones. Stop hating on the guy*


thanks homie... usually the ass holes who talk are those who don't have lowriders or don't know shit about lowriders... or have cars which they call lowriders.... No name clubs, etc... hahaha... its cool if they want to be hating... but these are the ass holes who later on will p.m. me asking me on how to better build their cars...

Once again, thanks a lot....[/b][/quote]
Not me.... You need to to change your name from OSC to DSH, (Dollar Store Hydros).


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 10:44 AM
> *yup your right i aint got no lowrider you got me
> 
> 
> ...


 I have built 2 hoppers...and you?? I am building another as we speak what about you??


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 10:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 10:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SkinnyPimpN_@Oct 4 2003, 08:34 AM
> *I dont see why everyone should hating on this guy he is just trying to help. There are many factors on how to get your shit up and the main one are coils and pumps, sure there many other factors but those are the main ones. Stop hating on the guy*


thanks homie... usually the ass holes who talk are those who don't have lowriders or don't know shit about lowriders... or have cars which they call lowriders.... No name clubs, etc... hahaha... its cool if they want to be hating... but these are the ass holes who later on will p.m. me asking me on how to better build their cars...

Once again, thanks a lot....[/b][/quote]
Nacho do I count since I am not in a Car Club... :0


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

Offbrand shit! Yo people have to start somewhere just like Mando did and I am sure if his shit performs he will do well like the others. Mando has his own challenges ahead of him but I dont see why you would bring him into this topic unless you are going to hate on him now. Just drop it! :uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lets see........ ive built three or so hoppers, i got one in the shop right now, and two more scheduled for the winter


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

Good luck with your projects!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:51 AM
> *lets see........ ive built three or so hoppers, i got one in the shop right now, and two more scheduled for the winter *


 Keep juicing Homie....Let me guess your using a repetiable brand on those installs right?


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Damn! DRIZZLAY day! You've reached STALKER status now!

You know that not every post made by Nacho has to be followed by one from you... OSC is a good name for Nacho's product line.... Dollar Store Hydro's.... GOOD ONE!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83+Oct 4 2003, 08:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wanna Hop 83 @ Oct 4 2003, 08:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nacho do I count since I am not in a Car Club... :0  [/b][/quote]
just talking about people who like talking shit... i'm cool with a lot of clubs... what club are you from?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

pro hopper showtime and boulevard, the last one i guess you could say was blackmagic. its all the same just different names on the blocks. same motors pumpheads and tanks. b magic has that accumulator pump.


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 10:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 10:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just talking about people who like talking shit... i'm cool with a lot of clubs... what club are you from?[/b][/quote]
I am solo rider right now just doing my own thing right now... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:58 AM
> *pro hopper showtime and boulevard, the last one i guess you could say was blackmagic. its all the same just different names on the blocks. same motors pumpheads and tanks. b magic has that accumulator pump.*


 No Dollar Store blocks or coils???? Their fucking magical Homie! They'll make your ride do cart-wheels from a stand still.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83+Oct 4 2003, 09:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wanna Hop 83 @ Oct 4 2003, 09:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am solo rider right now just doing my own thing right now... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
more power to you... start your own club homie...


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

They are relatively the same but there slight differences that make them distict from others. HiLow/Showtime/CCE/ProHopper there difference in the blocks mainly there higher end units.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

well, i'm out, leaving to vegas now... see ya monday.


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

I wish i was going.....Have fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 10:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 10:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more power to you... start your own club homie...[/b][/quote]
Yeah, I sure you could juice every ride in the whole w/ DSH sponsering you.....$50.00 for a 1" block...the whole club will dominate..... :roflmao: 



Last edited by dreday at Oct 4 2003, 10:05 AM


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

Have fun!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

yeah very slight differences i guess all the same basic design though except for the 1" and 3/4" port blocks, but theyre all basically the same too 

good luck in vegas homie


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 4 2003, 10:03 AM
> *well, i'm out, leaving to vegas now... see ya monday.*


 Good...a week-end w/o ads in every Damn topic..


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 4 2003, 08:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 4 2003, 08:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


For real b/c this guy said his 1" Blocks won't be ready til January..... Now he's got a ride single gating 40".... Build them cars you say your building, plaster OSC all over that mutha fucker so we'll know whose ride is doing all the winning... or all the losing...[/b][/quote]
so when he has his products in a ride u are going to come out here to hop against him? i still have that cutty nacho, maybe i should take u up on that set-up and keep it.  



Last edited by bncrzy at Oct 4 2003, 09:09 AM


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy+Oct 4 2003, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bncrzy @ Oct 4 2003, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so when he has his products in a ride u are going to come out here to hop against him?[/b][/quote]
Where?


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah dont talk all that shit and not back it up....Dont sing it bring it!!Plus you havent even post a pic of your ride!!Whats up with that!! DOnt talk about it be about it....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Oct 4 2003, 10:12 AM
> *Yeah dont talk all that shit and not back it up....Dont sing it bring it!!Plus you havent even post a pic of your ride!!Whats up with that!! DOnt talk about it be about it.... *


 I just asked where.....read.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 4 2003, 08:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 4 2003, 08:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SkinnyPimpN_@Oct 4 2003, 08:34 AM
> *I dont see why everyone should hating on this guy he is just trying to help. There are many factors on how to get your shit up and the main one are coils and pumps, sure there many other factors but those are the main ones. Stop hating on the guy*


thanks homie... usually the ass holes who talk are those who don't have lowriders or don't know shit about lowriders... or have cars which they call lowriders.... No name clubs, etc... hahaha... its cool if they want to be hating... but these are the ass holes who later on will p.m. me asking me on how to better build their cars...

Once again, thanks a lot....[/b][/quote]
tell him nacho, tell him nacho!!!!!!i have not had any problems w/ nacho,or nacho's products. INDIVIDUALS and OSC all day every day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Post of pic if what you got...READ~~~~


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Oct 4 2003, 10:19 AM
> *Post of pic if what you got...READ~~~~*


 I tried to put it in the avatar just now & it won't let me & I don't have it on the web...
Now..like I said...where?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

heres one of mine









heres one im working on
http://hometown.aol.com/chiqechica/images/linc1.bmp
if you want i can get work in progress pics of that one and a few more ive built


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 4 2003, 09:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 4 2003, 09:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?[/b][/quote]
it say " nacho individuals L.A." so i think he MIGHT be in L.A.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

AAAWWWWEEE Shit, you all think I'm fixing to trailer my shit all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast to hop against Low Budget Customs. Come on here, he's the big hydraulics manufacturer.... :uh: 
If he takes his shit to the GOLO shows, he'll come to my neck of the woods, or at least to TX. We'll run into each other.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

north alabama? birmingham?


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 09:50 AM
> *AAAWWWWEEE Shit, you all think I'm fixing to trailer my shit all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast to hop against Low Budget Customs. Come on here, he's the big hydraulics manufacturer.... :uh:
> If he takes his shit to the GOLO shows, he'll come to my neck of the woods, or at least to TX. We'll run into each other.*


 u are the one calling him out :uh: maybe he will cut u a deal on his shit when u lose :dunno: i think he is just trying to get the most for your money with a good product. we will wait and see.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

now back yo my topic :biggrin: is it better to run 2 3/8's lines to the front or one 1/2 line to the front and y block it to 2 3/8's to the cylinders?and is my 1/2" port block good enough and i got 4 1/2 tons hi low coils #9 marz. saco comp motor 8 batts but it will be 10 soon the car can hit around 35 now but id like to get up to 40


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we ahve a 13 pumphead backdoored 2 3/8 lines 6"cylinders
3 ton springs 14 deka1231'sadex stock rear end and with the experianced switch man will hit the bumper



we also have a regal with 6 batts that does good too,


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 4 2003, 10:55 AM
> *north alabama? birmingham?*


 No, closer to Huntsville. About 1 1/2hr. North of B'ham.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2003, 09:35 AM
> *we ahve a 13 pumphead backdoored 2 3/8 lines 6"cylinders
> 3 ton springs 14 deka1231'sadex stock rear end and with the experianced switch man will hit the bumper
> 
> ...


 what did you do to it to make it backdoored are you running your y block off your pump do you got 350 in it and how many volts


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy+Oct 4 2003, 10:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bncrzy @ Oct 4 2003, 10:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 09:50 AM
> *AAAWWWWEEE Shit, you all think I'm fixing to trailer my shit all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast to hop against Low Budget Customs. Come on here, he's the big hydraulics manufacturer.... :uh:
> If he takes his shit to the GOLO shows, he'll come to my neck of the woods, or at least to TX. We'll run into each other.*


u are the one calling him out :uh: maybe he will cut u a deal on his shit when u lose :dunno: i think he is just trying to get the most for your money with a good product. we will wait and see.[/b][/quote]
Low Budget Customs? Naw homie... i'm everything but low budget... Why pay for more when you can have better quality at a cheaper price? See, if you pay more for lesser quality, either you are rich, selling drugs, or getting extra welfare... 

Anyway, I like helping out people when they ask me a question about hydraulics, I had beef with Juandik but now we're cool with each other and he knows that I respect him no matter what...

Bncrzy, I might get that cutty from you... start painting it... and we'll put a BIG FAT OSC sticker... don't worry, we only need 8 batteries to hit upper 50's and 60's... We don't need 10-14 as our cutty had... 

Like i've said, right now, I am debating about making my hydraulic blocks because its a lot of money to invest... and well, its either hydraulics or go back to school and get my masters degree in Social Work so that I can go back and help kids out...

yeah, I bet these fools don't know that I buy kids things with my own money... and that's why I started OSC bc I continue buying my school kids things and giving them ice cream parties and stuff... If you want ice cream, come on by the elementary school and get some... I don't see teachers buying shit for their kids as i do...

So therefore... don't refer to me as low budget customs... because One Stop Customs is out here to sell high quality product not B.S. product...

Juandik
Bncrzy...

I've got your backs when my stuff comes out if you guys are interested...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:27 AM
> *heres one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


you know, you are talking mad shit to have a stupid as lesabre... what you couldn't afford a real lowrider? Had to get a fake caprice/caddy look alike huh? and must I add... with your fake ass knock off's... 

Like i said and case proven... usually people who talk mad shit are people who have fucked up cars as the one shown here... 


FAKE LOWRIDERS!!!! 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Oct 4 2003, 11:09 AM


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Like I said, I'll watch for your stuff..
Even if you go half-time or less, don't give up on that MS. You'll be glad in the long run.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

nacho 16 pumps 2 batts back bumper all day long and who cares what they say dont even resopned to them just show them your crome undies


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

ewwwwwwwww that is a nast lookin ride 


i hate it when people shave every thing like that i like og look 
not HATE just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Oct 4 2003, 09:27 AM
> *now back yo my topic :biggrin: is it better to run 2 3/8's lines to the front or one 1/2 line to the front and y block it to 2 3/8's to the cylinders?and is my 1/2" port block good enough and i got 4 1/2 tons hi low coils #9 marz. saco comp motor 8 batts but it will be 10 soon the car can hit around 35 now but id like to get up to 40*


 1/2 INCH BLOCK SHOULD BE ALRIGHT, RUN 1/2 INCH HOSE INTO Y BLOCK DOWN TO 3/8 

HOW MANY BATTERIES ARE YOU RUNNING TO THE FRONT PUMP ???


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 10:27 AM
> *heres one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm he has his own and he is on blot ons and u would think a shop would have something nicer then a buick and it dont look like it can hop 2 inches


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 4 2003, 12:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 4 2003, 12:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--westrides_@Oct 4 2003, 09:27 AM
> *now back yo my topic :biggrin: is it better to run 2 3/8's lines to the front or one 1/2 line to the front and y block it to 2 3/8's to the cylinders?and is my 1/2" port block good enough and i got 4 1/2 tons hi low coils #9 marz. saco comp motor 8 batts but it will be 10 soon the car can hit around 35 now but id like to get up to 40*


1/2 INCH BLOCK SHOULD BE ALRIGHT, RUN 1/2 INCH HOSE INTO Y BLOCK DOWN TO 3/8 

HOW MANY BATTERIES ARE YOU RUNNING TO THE FRONT PUMP ???[/b][/quote]
if u makeing a hopper dont hard line it i have 3/8th hard lines at 48 volts mine are justr to my panel and i habve blew one off before


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 4 2003, 02:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 4 2003, 02:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 09:11 AM
> *hey dipshit theres more to making that caddy stand on the bumper than your shitty ass pumps and coils. you know that. and if you dont want anyone to post anything about you than get off the forum and go try to sell your crap door to door. you gotta expect a little critisizm from people take it like a man not a little bitch*


For real b/c this guy said his 1" Blocks won't be ready til January..... Now he's got a ride single gating 40".... Build them cars you say your building, plaster OSC all over that mutha fucker so we'll know whose ride is doing all the winning... or all the losing...[/b][/quote]
Hell yeah nacho .... 

build a car and paint it like the gucci impala ...just make it say osc all over it ... so you can check the paint staight up and down too..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

do your thurl thisle ..

shit tell me if you had anydream come true ... that you wouldnt wanna be making and marketing hydraulics parts... 

i say just put nacho on the side so no one forgets! 



Last edited by ice64berg at Oct 4 2003, 05:55 PM


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

first off its an electra, second off it was the first lowrider i ever built and those bolt ons are long gone, at least i will show my ride, and i built it unlike most of you fucks on here, ive built a few regals and a caddy, whats a "real" lowrider to you dickhead? that pos regal or caddy in your pic? build a fuckin hopper without lead bumpers and legs asshole then i will respect you, oh yeah and when you go to vegas if you compete i hope you get your ass handed to you, matter of fact you probally cant get in to a golo show with all that weight. good luck with your "one stop customs" garbage, i know with black magic coming out i would rather buy that, at least those guys know what the fuck they are doing


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 4 2003, 02:15 PM
> *first off its an electra, second off it was the first lowrider i ever built and those bolt ons are long gone, at least i will show my ride, and i built it unlike most of you fucks on here, ive built a few regals and a caddy, whats a "real" lowrider to you dickhead? that pos regal or caddy in your pic? build a fuckin hopper without lead bumpers and legs asshole then i will respect you, oh yeah and when you go to vegas if you compete i hope you get your ass handed to you, matter of fact you probally cant get in to a golo show with all that weight. good luck with your "one stop customs" garbage, i know with black magic coming out i would rather buy that, at least those guys know what the fuck they are doing*


 man your gettin in over your head messing with the people on this site and i also dont belive you know anything about low riders or just cars all impala made between 58 and 64 have had a x-frame my 63 2 door ht had a x-frame all the 58 - 64 impalas i have ever seen have had x-frames


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

heres a pic of my single pumpers, the toy is a 3 year old pic.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Oct 4 2003, 02:27 PM
> *heres a pic of my single pumpers, the toy is a 3 year old pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice i like that blazer my buddy has the same one 2 pumped dont get off like that tho but its goin to


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

hahahaha...hey Nacho, what the fuk you do homie....you got all this gente hatin on you playa...lololol.....as far as OSC coils, ive seen them work, they work damn good if you ask me. i was at Meme's shop when that Cutty got done, when they were puttin in them coils too, man did that mutha fucker get off, 3 licks is all it took. i know it was a double but still ...3 licks to hit in the 70's.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: ...... fuck all the haters....like Wanna Hop 83 said....post up what you built...and I mean hoppers...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Oct 4 2003, 12:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Oct 4 2003, 12:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Oct 4 2003, 09:35 AM
> *we ahve a 13 pumphead backdoored 2 3/8 lines 6"cylinders
> 3 ton springs 14 deka1231'sadex stock rear end and with the experianced switch man will hit the bumper
> 
> ...


what did you do to it to make it backdoored are you running your y block off your pump do you got 350 in it and how many volts[/b][/quote]
there is no y block it has a 6 in it and it is 72 voltsto banks of 72
bout 10psi in the tank.

i think you should trya big port and a check valve too match Y in thew trunk 14 batts 72 volts and you should be good

if you have a 350 run the 4.5's from pro hopper,,,
or one stop :biggrin: 



Last edited by juandik at Oct 4 2003, 06:53 PM


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Oct 4 2003, 03:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Oct 4 2003, 03:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no y block it has a 6 in it and it is 72 voltsto banks of 72
bout 10psi in the tank.

i think you should trya big port and a check valve too match Y in thew trunk 14 batts 72 volts and you should be good

if you have a 350 run the 4.5's from pro hopper,,,
or one stop :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
what do you mean theres no y block is it runnung off a t fitting?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Oct 5 2003, 01:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Oct 5 2003, 01:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean theres no y block is it runnung off a t fitting?[/b][/quote]
he said the pump is back doored. Meaning the return hole is now also putting pressure out. So the top of the block has 2 pressure holes, 2 checkvalves, and 2 hoses goin out. So there is no Y or T fitting.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

okay i get it i dint catch that shit


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

there is a manifold where the two go in and connect and then go out the other side that is also where the dump is plumbed in.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

is it better to use a 1/2 or 3/4" parker check?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Oct 5 2003, 10:02 PM
> *is it better to use a 1/2 or 3/4" parker check?*


 3/4".


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

on the side of the check valve there is printing 

that says GPM=5gpm and so on

the more Gallons Per Minute you can get out of the pump till the pump max's out the better you will be


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



Last edited by dreday at Oct 5 2003, 10:58 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 4 2003, 01:48 PM
> *hahahaha...hey Nacho, what the fuk you do homie....you got all this gente hatin on you playa...lololol.....as far as OSC coils, ive seen them work, they work damn good if you ask me. i was at Meme's shop when that Cutty got done, when they were puttin in them coils too, man did that mutha fucker get off, 3 licks is all it took. i know it was a double but still ...3 licks to hit in the 70's.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: ...... fuck all the haters....like Wanna Hop 83 said....post up what you built...and I mean hoppers...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 I"M BACK FROM VEGAS!!! grrrr, after three freaking hours of sleep within two days, I FEEL GOOD!!! ate some ceviche right now hehee. Got the vitamins running now. :biggrin: 

Anyway, just wanted to see what you people were up too...

WHAT THAT MAJESTICS LIKE SILVAH!!!! hehehe


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey welcome back Nacho....did you sell any coils...did you get any????hahahahahaha :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 6 2003, 07:21 PM
> *Hey welcome back Nacho....did you sell any coils...did you get any????hahahahahaha :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 I couldn't take them bc these fools brought me the truck all late GRRRRRR.... i have to go back to vegas anyway hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey hey vatos.....the forum is about bumperin a single pump !

i'm tryin to learn somethan


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 7 2003, 11:17 AM
> *hey hey vatos.....the forum is about bumperin a single pump !
> 
> i'm tryin to learn somethan *


 I know...you have to watch him....he'll turn this whole thing into a commercial...


----------



## NoseUpIsuzu (Oct 7, 2003)

use HI-low


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nacho hey I have a 1962 Impala 2 door I am redoning right now it has a 2 pump set up eight batts. nothing to hop with just up and down I am thinking about redoning the set up to to make it get up. PM with a price on a complete set up to hit back bumper every thing but the batts. I was think about going back with show time maybe tring out that new pump but the way I see it there is no one on here from showtime trying to help us out. O ya you won me over with that whole helping the kids thing I try to help in my hood not many people do that is cool. 



Last edited by lopez_62 at Oct 7 2003, 08:07 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Oct 7 2003, 08:03 PM
> *Nacho hey I have a 1962 Impala 2 door I am redoning right now it has a 2 pump set up eight batts. nothing to hop with just up and down I am thinking about redoning the set up to to make it get up. PM with a price on a complete set up to hit back bumper every thing but the batts. I was think about going back with show time maybe tring out that new pump but the way I see it there is no one on here from showtime trying to help us out. O ya you won me over with that whole helping the kids thing I try to help in my hood not many people do that is cool.*


 the kids thing, not a lot of people know, only my family... I don't like letting people know why i really started my shop and what I do with part of my money... Anyway, how many inches do you want? What type of setup do you have right now? i can just tell you what to do with it and get your inches from your old setup...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

if hes on this topic it should be a single pump on the bumper,


right?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 7 2003, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 7 2003, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lopez_62_@Oct 7 2003, 08:03 PM
> *Nacho hey I have a 1962 Impala 2 door I am redoning right now it has a 2 pump set up eight batts. nothing to hop with just up and down I am thinking about redoning the set up to to make it get up. PM with a price on a complete set up to hit back bumper every thing but the batts. I was think about going back with show time maybe tring out that new pump but the way I see it there is no one on here from showtime trying to help us out. O ya you won me over with that whole helping the kids thing I try to help in my hood not many people do that is cool.*


the kids thing, not a lot of people know, only my family... I don't like letting people know why i really started my shop and what I do with part of my money... Anyway, how many inches do you want? What type of setup do you have right now? i can just tell you what to do with it and get your inches from your old setup...[/b][/quote]
what i want is a custom loco's pump built by MEME himself can it be done.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NoseUpIsuzu_@Oct 7 2003, 05:02 PM
> *use HI-low*


 so do you think if i bolt in hi-low my car will bumper and if i bolt in cce it will not?


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

QUOTE
No thanks on the free coils, I'm happy w/ my Jammers which have records under their belt.
Like I said, I wouldn't blame you, I'd do the same. So, how am I hating???
What I believe you need to do to truly promote your products is, get a couple vehicles....maybe a dancer & hopper or 2 hoppers. Juice the fuck out of them w/ your products. Get out there and kick some ass @ some competitions. Get your name out there....show & prove...





or simply advertise in my book so when peeps are looking for springs they have a place to call.... :biggrin: or posibly pumps at some time too, or what ever else you may be selling... I know for sure that people will only be buying the book if their into lowriders and serious about hydraulics....

sooooo, they will have a few places to start from in the back pages,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


BTW I haven't heard any disapointments from your springs... all good
:biggrin: 



Last edited by Volv_lo at Oct 8 2003, 10:49 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx+Oct 8 2003, 01:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (angel85lx @ Oct 8 2003, 01:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i want is a custom loco's pump built by MEME himself can it be done.[/b][/quote]
yes it can be done...


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 8 2003, 02:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 8 2003, 02:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it can be done...[/b][/quote]
price how much 

P.S. by buying a pump from MEME i am breaking my number one rule "no shop work". But to me its like getting a BABE RUTH Sign BAT.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I want to get up maybe 30 or 40 my set is a 2 pump showtime setup


----------



## NoseUpIsuzu (Oct 7, 2003)

i guess you ccould use what ever you want. but in the pits whats getting the job done. :biggrin: and why would anyone want 2 buy a pump from meme when he wont deliver it anyways :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

LET ME LAY IT OUT FOR YOU.

YOU CALL MEME AND ORDER A PUMP, HE SENDS IT TO YOU.

YOU BOLT IT IN AND CONNECT YOUR HOSES AND CONNECT THE POWER CABLE, AND YOUR CAR STILL DON'T DO SHIT.

WHO GETS TALKED BAD ABOUT ?

IT'S NOT JUST THE PUMP THAT MAKES YOUR SHIT SWING.

SO IF YOU WANT A PUMP FROM MEME YOU HAVE TO BUY THE WHOLE PACKAGE TO GO ALONG WITH IT BECAUSE THAT'S HIS NAME ON IT.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoseUpIsuzu_@Oct 8 2003, 07:00 PM
> *i guess you ccould use what ever you want. but in the pits whats getting the job done. :biggrin: and why would anyone want 2 buy a pump from meme when he wont deliver it anyways :angry:*


 what do you mean by, he won't deliver it anyways?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 8 2003, 08:29 PM
> *LET ME LAY IT OUT FOR YOU.
> 
> YOU CALL MEME AND ORDER A PUMP, HE SENDS IT TO YOU.
> ...


 yes thats true but i just want a pump built by him to me meme is the best in the hop game. When ever i see a car with a locos sticker on it i think twice on hopping againts him.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

hey nacho? do you get those blocks made to your specs because i git this gear from that i want to try out but i will need a diffrent bolt pattern and the pressure line will have to be in the tank. i also need a diffrent key


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx+Oct 8 2003, 11:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (angel85lx @ Oct 8 2003, 11:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 8 2003, 08:29 PM
> *LET ME LAY IT OUT FOR YOU.
> 
> YOU CALL MEME AND ORDER A PUMP, HE SENDS IT TO YOU.
> ...


yes thats true but i just want a pump built by him to me meme is the best in the hop game. When ever i see a car with a locos sticker on it i think twice on hopping againts him.[/b][/quote]
in double's he's the best...

the best single anywhere is switchman...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 10 2003, 08:35 PM
> *hey nacho? do you get those blocks made to your specs because i git this gear from that i want to try out but i will need a diffrent bolt pattern and the pressure line will have to be in the tank. i also need a diffrent key*


pressure line in the tank?



what is this?












Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Oct 10 2003, 09:35 PM


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

by running a hose from your return to your pumphead inlet, that would put alot of positive pressure on the pumphead, so when you hit the switch to make the pumphead work, you already have the pressure from the vehicles weight (which empties the cylinders and ,in turn, creates this positive pressure) plus the pumpheads own pressure: which makes for a signifigent increase in pressure... 

RIGHT? 

It seems to be a great idea.... and would make me think that every part of the setup would see a major increase in wear as a result of such pressure.....(poor hose....lol)

Am I on the ball or?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2003, 06:35 PM
> *we ahve a 13 pumphead backdoored 2 3/8 lines 6"cylinders
> 3 ton springs 14 deka1231'sadex stock rear end and with the experianced switch man will hit the bumper
> 
> ...


 tell me more about this regal.........


and how high does it hop??? :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

IT WAS THE LRM RECORD HOLDER AT THE BEGININ OF THE TOUR
IT 34" CONSISTANTLY AND HAS 40 SOME THOUSAND ORIGINAL MILES AND IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST REGALS I HAVE EVERSEEN AND IT IS FOR SALE!


IT BELONGS TO JOE DOWERS
IT IS IN LRM AT THE CHARLOTE SHOW AND I THINJ IT IS IN
OVER THE ROAD CHARLOTE SHOW
ON WWW.HYDROGURU.COM IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IT IS BLACK WITH A RED TOP.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

stop lyin...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

me car is layin?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 10:50 AM
> *AAAWWWWEEE Shit, you all think I'm fixing to trailer my shit all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast to hop against Low Budget Customs. Come on here, he's the big hydraulics manufacturer.... :uh:
> If he takes his shit to the GOLO shows, he'll come to my neck of the woods, or at least to TX. We'll run into each other.*


 hey nacho dont sweat this punk he just talkin smack cuz he dont know better, but if he wants to pull up to a car from *TX* then he can cuz i got something for his shit talkin ass with *OSC* products in it.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper+Oct 11 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hittin back bumper @ Oct 11 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 4 2003, 10:50 AM
> *AAAWWWWEEE Shit, you all think I'm fixing to trailer my shit all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast to hop against Low Budget Customs. Come on here, he's the big hydraulics manufacturer.... :uh:
> If he takes his shit to the GOLO shows, he'll come to my neck of the woods, or at least to TX. We'll run into each other.*


hey nacho dont sweat this punk he just talkin smack cuz he dont know better, but if he wants to pull up to a car from *TX* then he can cuz i got something for his shit talkin ass with *OSC* products in it. [/b][/quote]
YOU DAMN RIGHT!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 12 2003, 04:43 AM
> *IT WAS THE LRM RECORD HOLDER AT THE BEGININ OF THE TOUR
> IT 34" CONSISTANTLY AND HAS 40 SOME THOUSAND ORIGINAL MILES AND IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST REGALS I HAVE EVERSEEN AND IT IS FOR SALE!
> 
> ...


 can't find it :dunno:


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

by running a hose from your return to your pumphead inlet, that would put alot of positive pressure on the pumphead, so when you hit the switch to make the pumphead work, you already have the pressure from the vehicles weight (which empties the cylinders and ,in turn, creates this positive pressure) plus the pumpheads own pressure: which makes for a signifigent increase in pressure... 

RIGHT? 

It seems to be a great idea.... and would make me think that every part of the setup would see a major increase in wear as a result of such pressure.....(poor hose....lol)

Am I on the ball or? 

I posted this already, but nobody told me if my theory on why this is done is correct?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

In that pic it looks like that hose may just be runnin into the big pressure port.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

What do you mean?

Is the hose running out of the pickup hole on the pumphead or no?

I am confused?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

If you want to bumper single pump , you got to built it right homie, and its a lot of trial and error.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 08:27 PM
> *If you want to bumper single pump , you got to built it right homie, and its a lot of trial and error.*


 What do you know about building it right. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Oct 12 2003, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (yetti @ Oct 12 2003, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 08:27 PM
> *If you want to bumper single pump , you got to built it right homie, and its a lot of trial and error.*


What do you know about building it right. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
More than you think.... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 12 2003, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 12 2003, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than you think.... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I guess not reinforcing anything does make the front lighter. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

If you are talkin in relations to my 2-door, your wrong, thre whole front of the frame is reinforced, and wrapped.  ....musta not looked close enough.

:0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Oct 12 2003, 07:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (yetti @ Oct 12 2003, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess not reinforcing anything does make the front lighter. :0[/b][/quote]
OH BOTH OF YOU SHUSH!!! hahaha


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BOTH OF YOU SHUSH!!! hahaha[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: .....Hey arent you callin me out in LA???? i havent gotten a call from you yet... :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 08:59 PM
> *If you are talkin in relations to my 2-door, your wrong, thre whole front of the frame is reinforced, and wrapped.  ....musta not looked close enough.
> 
> :0*


 But it's a double pump fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

is it?????? i swear there were only 2 gates in it the last time i checked.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 12 2003, 08:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 12 2003, 08:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: .....Hey arent you callin me out in LA???? i havent gotten a call from you yet... :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
yeah i'm calling you out... but i don't have your # to call LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i gave you the # in the Lowrider General section.. :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 08:06 PM
> *i gave you the # in the Lowrider General section.. :cheesy:*


 i didn't know that LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 09:04 PM
> *is it?????? i swear there were only 2 gates in it the last time i checked.... :biggrin:*


 It's only left the driveway once this year so how could you forget? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats right it has, congradulations.....and yours has left how many???????? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 09:10 PM
> *Thats right it has, congradulations.....and yours has left how many???????? :biggrin:*


 Which one I have 5 at the moment.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Oct 12 2003, 09:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (yetti @ Oct 12 2003, 09:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 12 2003, 09:10 PM
> *Thats right it has, congradulations.....and yours has left how many???????? :biggrin:*


Which one I have 5 at the moment.[/b][/quote]
5..oooooo man, you really must be proud to have 5, bet its hard to figure out which one you wanna drive huh? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 12 2003, 09:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 12 2003, 09:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5..oooooo man, you really must be proud to have 5, bet its hard to figure out which one you wanna drive huh? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
The only one I want to drive hasn't been out since 95, but maybe someday it will. Don't get me wrong they are all pieces of shit, whitetrash for life. :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Oct 12 2003, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (yetti @ Oct 12 2003, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only one I want to drive hasn't been out since 95, but maybe someday it will. Don't get me wrong they are all pieces of shit, whitetrash for life. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....that was funny


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 12 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 12 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....that was funny[/b][/quote]
Yeah the truth is a motherfucker. :biggrin:


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

Nacho what kind of prices for your coils? I gota shop in Omaha Nebraska and every coil I tried wont hold up. I gota 90 towncar.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I was reading this topic then.......I seen the date. haha.......Bringing back some OLD shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 3 2003, 01:42 PM~1134364
> *man ole man... c'mon people its no secret... use a piston pump or the accumulator pump... j.k.
> Just get a competition block from One Stop Customs in january, put a One Stop Customs Hopper gear, and an Adex... that should work for you...
> 
> ...


I was wondering, still no blocks and gears....I read throw many topics about your up coming new machines to make all this product, and 3 years later.......hhhmmmm , still noting new,just coils...what happened :uh: Did you ever finish that caprice ???? guess not :0


----------



## MACHINE-TECH (Sep 27, 2005)

THATS FUNNY, I'VE READ SOME OLDER POSTS IN OTHER TOPICS AND THOUGHT THE SAME THING. HE ALSO REFERS TO ALL THE NEWEST MILLS AND LATHE LIKE THEY BELONG TO HIS BROTHER. WITH A MILLION DOLLARS IN EQUIPMENT , I WOULDN'T BE BRAGGING BOUT WHAT COULD BE DONE. I WOULD GO AND DO IT.....5 AXIS MACHINES ARE VERY EXSPENSIVE, AND VERY DIFFICULT TO MANAGE.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MACHINE-TECH_@Aug 23 2006, 12:50 AM~6022845
> *THATS FUNNY, I'VE READ SOME OLDER POSTS IN OTHER TOPICS AND THOUGHT THE SAME THING. HE ALSO REFERS TO ALL THE NEWEST MILLS AND LATHE LIKE THEY BELONG TO HIS BROTHER. WITH A MILLION DOLLARS IN EQUIPMENT , I WOULDN'T BE BRAGGING BOUT WHAT COULD BE DONE. I WOULD GO AND DO IT.....5 AXIS MACHINES ARE VERY EXSPENSIVE, AND VERY DIFFICULT TO MANAGE.
> *


this fool... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 23 2006, 12:58 AM~6022869
> *this fool... :biggrin:
> *


sup mike :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2006, 01:00 AM~6022872
> *sup mike :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: see you manana man :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 23 2006, 01:03 AM~6022882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  see you manana man :biggrin:
> *


yup.....need to get some good mexican beer and cocktel de camarons..... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i dont know if this has been said yet, but a full tank of gas always helps...


----------

